# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Rooney: "Hàng tiền vệ đang làm tôi thoải mái hơn"

## webmaster3386

*Ti**ề**n đ**ạ**o Wayne Rooney cho bi**ế**t anh c**ả**m th**ấ**y đ**ượ**c h**ỗ** tr**ợ** nhi**ề**u h**ơ**n t**ừ** hàng ti**ề**n v**ệ** sau nh**ữ**ng s**ự** thay đ**ổ**i g**ầ**n đây v**ề** nhân s**ự** c**ủ**a M.U.*Rooney đang cảm thấy rất lạc quan về đội hình Quỷ Đỏ trước thềm mùa giải mới. Anh khẳng định rằng mình đang có được sự tự tin rất lớn khi được thi đấu bên cạnh các đồng đội tài năng.
 [IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/Data/Image/2011/Thang07/28/Rooney.jpg[/IMG]

​ _“Tôi c__ả__m th__ấ__y mình thi đ__ấ__u d__ễ__ dàng h__ơ__n r__ấ__t nhi__ề__u. Hàng ti__ề__n v__ệ__ c__ủ__a M.U đang ho__ạ__t đ__ộ__ng r__ấ__t t__ố__t và hi v__ọ__ng chúng tôi s__ẽ__ duy trì đ__ượ__c đi__ề__u đó trong su__ố__t mùa bóng 2011/2012.”_ Rooney nói_

“Chúng tôi có nh__ữ__ng s__ự__ thay đ__ổ__i l__ớ__n và d__ầ__n d__ầ__n m__ọ__i ng__ườ__i s__ẽ__ đ__ượ__c c__ả__m nh__ậ__n m__ộ__t cách rõ ràng h__ơ__n. M.U đang m__ạ__nh lên t__ừ__ng ngày và tôi hoàn toàn tin t__ưở__ng r__ằ__ng đ__ộ__i bóng s__ẽ__ có đ__ạ__t đ__ượ__c nh__ữ__ng m__ụ__c tiêu đ__ặ__t ra.”__

“B__ầ__u không khí trong đ__ộ__i bóng cũng đang r__ấ__t tích c__ự__c. T__ấ__t c__ả__ chúng tôi đ__ề__u đang ch__ờ__ đ__ợ__i mùa bóng m__ớ__i b__ắ__t đ__ầ__u.”_

*Tin liên quan:*
dap an de thi dai hoc mon sinh
diem chuan cac truong 
dap an de thi sinh dai hoc nam 2011 
diem chuan dai hoc cao dang 2011 
dap an mon sinh 2011 
diem chuan dai hoc sai gon 2011
dap an de thi toan khoi b nam 2010

----------

